# my birdeaters



## Intermedius (Jan 12, 2014)

Pamphobeteus sp. Goliath 


Theraphosa apophysis 


Theraphosa apophysis burrow


Theraphosa apophysis 


Theraphosa blondi 


Xenesthis sp. Blue


Xenesthis sp. Blue


Xenesthis intermedia


Pamphobeteus sp. esmeraldas


Pamphobeteus cf. nigricolor

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## spanes (Jan 13, 2014)

Nice pics what temp and humidity you keep ur blondis at?


----------



## Intermedius (Jan 14, 2014)

spanes said:


> Nice pics what temp and humidity you keep ur blondis at?


Thank you! I keep them at room temperatures around 21-23c. I dont check humidity in my tanks I just make sure the substrate stay moist.


----------



## Intermedius (Jan 14, 2014)

Pamphobeteus sp. equador 2



Pamphobeteus sp. vespertinus



Pamphobeteus sp. Machala



Pamphobeteus sp. Tigris



Pamphobeteus ultramarinus

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## spanes (Jan 20, 2014)

Awesome pictures again your t.s look great! ive been wanting to get a ultramarinus, are they different to keep then your t.blondi?


----------



## Saark (Jan 20, 2014)

Wow, those are beautiful Ts! The colors on some of those are just amazing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Jan 21, 2014)

Some of those are real screamers! Love that X. intermedia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Femangel (Jan 21, 2014)

Those are some realy nice Pamphobeteus!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Intermedius (Jan 22, 2014)

spanes said:


> Awesome pictures again your t.s look great! ive been wanting to get a ultramarinus, are they different to keep then your t.blondi?


Thank you! 

They are different. Ultramarinus is a very calm species. I have never seen mine kick hair or being aggressive and ive had a few of them. Blondis can be very aggressive and fast


----------



## viper69 (Jan 22, 2014)

Intermedius said:


> Thank you!
> 
> They are different. Ultramarinus is a very calm species. I have never seen mine kick hair or being aggressive and ive had a few of them. Blondis can be very aggressive and fast


What's the general disposition like for the Xenesthis genus ?


----------



## Intermedius (Jan 23, 2014)

viper69 said:


> What's the general disposition like for the Xenesthis genus ?


General disposition = Behaviour? 
Immanis and intermedia are quite calm in general. Never seen aggressive ones or much hair kicking from them. They will get into threat position with the abdomen up in the air if you pick on them but thats about it. X sp. Blues can b super nervous and extreme hair kickers but I would not say they are aggressive tarantulas.

---------- Post added 01-23-2014 at 09:50 AM ----------

Xenesthis intermedia spiderling


Xenesthis intermedia couple molts later


Xenesthis intermedia couple molts later again


----------



## Intermedius (Jan 23, 2014)

viper69 said:


> What's the general disposition like for the Xenesthis genus ?


Disposition = behaviour? 
Xenesthis immanis and intermedia are imo quite calm species (But they can move VERY fast sometimes, especially when they are smaller). They rarely get aggressive or kick hairs even when picked on. They do sometimes get into threat position with their abdomens high up in the air but thats about it. The X sp. Blues are much more nervous species and kick hairs for nothing.. But they are not aggressive species imo


----------



## viper69 (Jan 23, 2014)

Intermedius said:


> The X sp. Blues are much more nervous species and kick hairs for nothing.. But they are not aggressive species imo


Thanks a lot!! Man it's always the blue Ts that end up being a pain in the rear. I may look into this genus more.

Fast? Like a green bottle blue? Or faster like a p irminia...or?


----------



## Intermedius (Jan 24, 2014)

viper69 said:


> Thanks a lot!! Man it's always the blue Ts that end up being a pain in the rear. I may look into this genus more.
> 
> Fast? Like a green bottle blue? Or faster like a p irminia...or?


Like the fastest tarantula


----------



## viper69 (Jan 24, 2014)

Wow the male is prettier that's unusual for most Ts! Fastest Hahn really? I might pass. I already have some speed freaks! How do you mange to get such a large T out without spookin them into overdrive?


----------



## Zervoid (Jan 24, 2014)

These are beautiful. I never realized Ts could be so colourful like this. I wonder what the reason behind such vivid colours is? Sorry for the newbie question but I did a quick google search and couldn't find any information about why this is. Their all so beautiful it's hard to choose a favourite. I can see how they can become addicitve and I guess once you get one it would be hard to stop. Too bad I live in Australia. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Intermedius (Jan 25, 2014)

Pamphobeteus sp. esmeraldas 


Xenesthis sp. blue


Pamphobeteus sp. insignis 


Pamphobeteus sp. platyomma (bright form)


Xenesthis immanis adult male


Pamphobeteus sp. goliath


Theraphosa blondi


Pamphobeteus sp. equdor 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------

